# New Display Rack



## Runningwolf (Oct 17, 2010)

This morning I finished up my display racks.


This is the narrow space it is going in along with another one on the other side of this wire rack









This is one finished and the other waiting for the dowels to be put in place. The dowels were set in on a 10 degree angle








Rack installed








Rack with bottles on it. It Will eventually only hold one bottle of each I make going forward.








These pictures are the rest of the library holding one of each kind I made in the past


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 17, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks like youve sure been busy! it also looks like you have got me beat!


----------



## grapeman (Oct 17, 2010)

You guys have a severe sickness. Better go see a doctor about that! What good is all that wine if you don't drink it?


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 17, 2010)

SWMBO made me start the library. I agree but once you start you might as well keep going. She even made the comment we might need to expand the wineroom.


----------



## Tom (Oct 17, 2010)

So, How many total bottles are on these racks


----------



## Randoneur (Oct 17, 2010)

Very impressive.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 17, 2010)

That would be "Top Secret" information. He could tell you but then........ 

Well you know....







tepe said:


> So, How many total bottles are on these racks


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 17, 2010)

tepe said:


> So, How many total bottles are on these racks





Tom, if you are talking about the new racks they are just 1x12x6'. Dowels are spaced 4" apart and each one holds 17 bottles.


----------



## Tom (Oct 17, 2010)

I have2 racks @ 168 likeDan from "Sams"and 2 racks @ 82 from Costco. The rest are in full cases 100++


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 17, 2010)

Total capacity in the wine cellar now isover 800. I ordered the 168 bottle rack from Sam's this weekend to put outside of my wine room for the extra's coming up that I don't have room fo.


----------



## Tom (Oct 17, 2010)

DAMN !


Da BUG really BITE you !
Whats your total in bottles?


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 17, 2010)

About 900 bottled and...


*picking up this week*
7 gal Blackberry Isabella
7 gal Catawba


*Waiting to be made*
CranApple Chardonnay RJS


*Primary*
7 Gal Niagara 4B
7 Gal Cayuga 4B</font>
13 gal Late Harvest Vignoles
3 gal Orange Chocolate Port RJS


*Carboys*
6 gal Traminette
14 gal Vignoles
7 gal Steuben
7 gal Cider for Apple pie wine
7 gal Diamond 3B
7 gal Concord 3B</font>
7 gal Apple/Jalapeno Wine
3 gallons cherry/chocolate
3 gallons cherry chocolate/almonds
7 gal Niagara 2B
7 gal Concord 2B</font>

The wines in blue are ones that will be blended


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 17, 2010)

900 bottles............

Bwah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah..............


----------



## Wade E (Oct 17, 2010)

You now have more then me but still slacking to Tom!!!!!!!!!! I have about 1200 in bottles.
6 gallons Chardonnay
6 gallons Petite Sirah
10 gallons Cab/Merlot 
6 gallons Crab Apple
6 gallons Blueberry Melomel
3 gallon Choc Rasp Port
1 gallon Cyser

On board next is 
5 gallons Riesling (Walkers)
5 gallons Rhubarb (Walkers)
6 gallons Elderberry (Picked 7 Frozen)
3 gallons Blackberry Port (Picked &amp; Frozen)
6 gallons Black Currant (Picked and Frozen)
I have no idea where I am going to put any of this!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom (Oct 18, 2010)

Here is MY list
like I said B-4 I stop counting @ 100 cases



<HR style="COLOR: #77281c; : #77281c" SIZE=1>

<DIV id=post_message_37306>Aging / Fermenting

6 gal Itailian Dolchetto
6 gal Italian Sangiovese
6 gal Italian Lambrusco
6 gal Italian Amarone
6 gal Italian Nebbiolo
6 gal CA Red Zinfandel now under MLF
6 gal CA Mixed Black now under MLF
6 gal CA Sangiovese now under MLF
6 gal CA Cabernet Sauvignon
6 gal Plum Wine (fresh)
6 gal Strawberry (steamed juice)
18 gal Peach wine (fresh)
6 gal Strawberry (from steamed juice)
6 gal Blueberry (from steamed juice)
12 Gal Chilean Cab/Merlot
12 gal Chilean Carmenere
6 gal Chilean Red Zinfandel
6 gal Chilean Malbec
6 gal Apple, Kiwi, Strawberry
6 gal Italian Amarone
6 gal Italian Valpolicello


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 18, 2010)

And the rest of us only wished we had the arms Mrs. Tepe has.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## Tom (Oct 18, 2010)

Well she can lift quite a few FULL glasses w/ Daughter to finish 2 bottles a day. More when I'm home in PM.


----------



## rrawhide (Oct 22, 2010)

Here is _____________'s new display rack. She has room for lots of advertising. Al, could you use this in your town? Fulchino Vineyards and Nursery would probably fit.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 22, 2010)

You don't want to bite off more then you can chew. Stay within your means.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 22, 2010)

rrawhide said:


> Here is _____________'s new display rack.  She has room for lots of advertising.  Al, could you use this in your town?  Fulchino Vineyards and Nursery would probably fit.


----------

